# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  red rum?

## Στελλακης

καλησπερα φιλες και φιλοι δηλωνω εκ των προτερων ασχετος με τα πουλια αν και τωρα τελευταια κανω φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες να μαθω πεντε πραγματακια... πανε τρεις μηνες τωρα που αγορασα παπαγαλακια εν ονοματι ρεντ ραμ...οποιος γνωριζει περι αυτης της ρατσας ας με κατατοπισει παρακαλω!(αυτο που εχω διαπιστωσει εγω,με το φτωχο μου το μυαλο  ειναι,πως τα πουλια ειναι παρα πολυ αγρια η φοβισμενα. δεν τολμω να τα πλησιασω).ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## vas

φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς red rumped parakeet...τα πήρες απο πετ σοπ?φοράνε δαχτυλιδάκι?αν ναι μπορείς να μας πεις τα στοιχεία που έχει πάνω,κάπου γράφει το χρόνο γέννησης,αν είναι μικρά μπορείς να τα εκπεδεύσεις με λίγη υπομονή...
Αυτό το είδος συναντάται κυρίως σε ανοιχτές δασικές περιοχές και πεδιάδες,ζούν 8-10 χρόνια,μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν απο τον πρώτο χρόνο της ζωής τους και συνήθως αναπαράγωνται αύγουστο-ιαννουάριο,δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα μόνα που γνωρίζω για το είδος..

----------


## Niva2gr

Να σου ζήσουν τα παπαγαλάκια σου Στέλιο!
Τα περισσότερα πουλιά που είναι αγορασμένα απο πετ σοπ είναι άγρια. Αν είναι μικρά ακόμα μπορείτε να τα εξημερώσετε τελείως. Όμως και μεγαλύτερα να είναι μπορείτε να τα εξημερώσετε σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Μεγάλη σημασία έχουν οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης των πουλιών. Τί τρώνε καθημερινά; Μπορείς να μας βάλεις φωτογραφίες απο το κλουβί τους;

----------


## Στελλακης

βασιαννα και μαρια σας ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση και σας ευχομαι χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!ναι πραγματι βασιαννα απο πετ σοπ τα αγορασα 35 ευρω το ενα.δαχτυλιδακι δεν φορανε και με βαση τα λεγομενα του καταστηματαρχη ειναι ενος ετους.οσον αφορα την τροφη μαρια τους αγοραζω χυμα με διαφορα σπορακια και κατι αλλα χρωματιστα που ουτε κι εγω ξερω πως τα λενε,τρωνε επισης φρουτα(μηλο αχλαδι κ.α) και βιταμηνες.δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι κατι αλλο απαραιτητο για την διατροφη τους.
θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια τους.σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  ::  γιατης πληφοριες σας!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*[rainbow2:1rcgxz7i]Στέλιο καλή χρονιά καταρχάς.Μην αγοράζεις χύμα τροφή δεν είσαι σίγουρος αν είναι καλή.Καλό είναι να αγοράζεις πάντα συσκευασμένη για τα παπαγαλάκια σου.Τα χρωματιστά είναι εντελώς άχρηστα γεμάτα χρωστικές ουσίες σκευάσματα.Το ότι τρώνε φρούτα είναι πολύ καλό και να συνεχίσεις να τους δίνεις όπως και λαχανικά να δοκιμάζουν διαφορετικά πράγματα.[/rainbow2:1rcgxz7i]*

----------


## Στελλακης

καλη χρονια  και σε σε κωνσταντινε σε ευχαριστω γιατην συμβουλη οσον αφορα την τροφη,,μονο σε παρακαλω κατατοπισε με τι ειδους λαχανικα τρωνε?και απο οτι εχω ακουσει υπαρχουν καποιες ειδικες σταγονες που τις ριχνεις στο νερακι τους..γνωριζεις κατι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> καλη χρονια  και σε σε κωνσταντινε σε ευχαριστω γιατην συμβουλη οσον αφορα την τροφη,,μονο σε παρακαλω κατατοπισε με τι ειδους λαχανικα τρωνε?και απο οτι εχω ακουσει υπαρχουν καποιες ειδικες σταγονες που τις ριχνεις στο νερακι τους..γνωριζεις κατι?


*[rainbow2:1g1g5e5r]Οι σταγόνες που λες είναι βιταμίνες σαν συμπλήρωμα στο νερό.Εγώ δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ στον δικό μου.Αν η διατροφή του είναι ισορροπημένη δεν τις χρειάζεται.Εκτός και αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας και πήρε αντιβίωση ή σε περιπτώσεις στρες ,αναπαραγωγής κλπ.[/rainbow2:1g1g5e5r]*

Λαχανικά

Ραπανάκι: Β2, Β6, C, ασβέστιο, μαγνήσιο
Ρεπάνι: βολβός: C, φύλλα : A, C, K , ασβέστιο
Καρότα : Α
Γλυκοπατάτες(μαγειρεμένες) : A, B6, C
Αντίδι: Α, Κ, Β9
Πικραλίδα: Α, Κ, ασβέστιο
Σέσκουλο: Κ ,Α, C, E, ασβέστιο
Φασολάκια : Κ, C, A
Ντομάτα : C
Πιπεριές : C, A, ασβέστιο, σίδηρος
Κουνουπίδι : C, B9
Μπρόκολο : C, A, ασβέστιο, σίδηρος
Παντζάρι βολβός και φύλλα: C, A, Κ, Β1, ασβέστιο, σίδηρος
Μπιζέλια : C, A, Β
Μαρούλι όλα τα είδη : C, A,
Καλαμπόκι : Α, C, μικρές ποσότητες κάποιων Β, ίνες
Αγγουράκι : C, A, ασβέστιο
Λαχανίδα: C, A, Κ, ασβέστιο, σίδηρος
Σπανάκι : C, A, Κ, Ε
Λάχανο: C
Κολοκυθάκι: C, A

Φρούτα

Μήλο: C, A, Β9, Ε
Μούρα : C
Ακτινίδιο: C, Ε
Μάνγκο: C, A, σύμπλεγμα Β, ασβέστιο, σίδηρος
Πεπόνι : C, A, Β3, Β6, Β9
Ανανάς : C, A
Κεράσια : C, A
Μπανάνα: C, Β6
Αχλάδι : C, A, σίδηρος
Ροδάκινο : C, A, Β9, ασβέστιο
Πορτοκάλι : C, A, Β1, Β9
Ρόδι : C, A, Ε
Μανταρίνι : C, Β9, Β1, Β2, Β3
Γκρέιπφρουτ : C
Παπάγια : Β9, Β5
Δαμάσκηνο : A, Ε
Σταφύλι : Β6, Β1, C
Καρπούζι : A, C, Β6

Η λίστα έχει συνταχθεί απο το μέλλος μας anatoly και πρωτοδημοσιεύθηκε στο petbirds.

----------


## CLIT

Τα red-rumped είναι πολύ καλά παπαγαλάκια που ξεχωρίζουν απ' τ' άλλα επειδή κελαηδούν. Είναι από τη φύση τους "άγρια" και φοβισμένα. Με το που τα πλησιάζεις πετάνε σαν παλαβά απ' τη μια μεριά του κλουβιού στην άλλη. Έτσι είναι αυτά. 

Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, θα πρόσθετα, σουπιοκόκκαλο. 

Να τα χαίρεσαι και ν' απολαμβάνεις τη φωνούλα τους. Είναι ξεχωριστά. Να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τα red-rumped είναι πολύ καλά παπαγαλάκια που ξεχωρίζουν απ' τ' άλλα επειδή κελαηδούν. Είναι από τη φύση τους "άγρια" και φοβισμένα. Με το που τα πλησιάζεις πετάνε σαν παλαβά απ' τη μια μεριά του κλουβιού στην άλλη. Έτσι είναι αυτά. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, θα πρόσθετα, σουπιοκόκκαλο. 
> 
> Να τα χαίρεσαι και ν' απολαμβάνεις τη φωνούλα τους. Είναι ξεχωριστά. Να σου ζήσουν!!!


*[rainbow2:ej0l3mb2]Σωτήρη και έλεγα ποιος έχει red να βοηθήσει τον φίλο μας το Στέλιο απο την προσωπική εμπειρία του.[/rainbow2:ej0l3mb2]*

----------


## CLIT

Εμένα είναι απ' τ' αγαπημένα μου πουλιά. Όμορφα, μικρά, δεν είναι ακριβά και κελαηδούν. Και το κακό είναι ότι δεν είναι διαδεδομένα στην Ελλάδα και δε ξέρω γιατί. 

Εγώ είχα δύο ζευγάρια, στο ένα όμως η θηλυκιά την έκανε και τον άφησε μπακουράκο τον μικρό. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να δω κι απογόνους!!! Οπότε κάποια στιγμή ψάχνω να του βρω ταίρι. Να πω την αλήθεια, μόνο στα pet city έχω βρει red-rumped και κάποια στιγμή σ' ένα μικρό pet που πάω να πάρω τις τροφές τους. Δε τά χουν πολλοί κι είναι κρίμα.

----------


## vas

Στέλιο...δε μπορείς πάντα να εμπιστεύεσαι τα λεγόμενα του καταστηματάρχη...υπήρχε περίπτωση να σου πει οτι σε 2 χρόνια πεθαίνουν?οτι είναι τόσο μεγαλα?δε νομίζω...πόσο καιρό τα έχεις?

----------


## Στελλακης

γεια σου σωτηρη ευχαριστω και σενα φιλε! ναι πραγματι ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες, ειναι οι λεγομενοι κελαιδηστες..με σιγονταρουν που και που οταν κανω προβες,απ οτι λες ομως με βαση την εμπειρια σου αυτα ειναι αγρια απο την φυση τους,πραγμα που σημαινει πως δεν εξημερωνονται ποτε?

----------


## CLIT

Είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο να εξημερωθούν, πόσο μάλλον που είναι και ζευγαράκι. Μου τό χει πει και εκτροφέας. Αλλά ποτέ δε ξέρεις. Στη ζωή όλα γίνονται!!!! Εδώ εξημερώθηκε η γυναίκα!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω.

----------


## Στελλακης

αγαπητη(αν μου επιτρεπεις)βασιαννα δηλωσα απο την αρχη ασχετος οποτε θελοντας και μη εμπιστευτηκα τα λεγομενα του καταστηαματαρχη,ισως να εκανα λαθος.τα εχω τρεις τεσσερις μηνες..και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.το κακο ειναι πως δεν καταφερνω να βαλω φωτο να μου πειτε περισσοτερα.

----------


## andreascrete

> αγαπητη(αν μου επιτρεπεις)βασιαννα δηλωσα απο την αρχη ασχετος οποτε θελοντας και μη εμπιστευτηκα τα λεγομενα του καταστηαματαρχη,ισως να εκανα λαθος.τα εχω τρεις τεσσερις μηνες..και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.το κακο ειναι πως δεν καταφερνω να βαλω φωτο να μου πειτε περισσοτερα.


Πρόσφατα αγόρασα και εγώ ένα ζευγάρι απο τα red rump η όπως τα λένε εδώ Ωδικά παπαγαλάκια, υπάρχουν πολλές χρωματικες ποικιλίες στην συγκεκριμένη ράτσα.
Δες το δικό μου θέμα 
*τα Ωδικά Παπαγαλάκια μου* και πες μου αν έχουμε το ίδιο χρώμα.
Και εγώ τα αγόρασα 35 ευρώ το ένα και σε άλλο petshop μου ζητούσαν 60 ευρώ το ένα ....φυσικά και έφυγα αμέσως!
Αν θές να δεις video απο τα συγκεκριμένα γράψε στο utube red rump parakeet και θα δείς πολλά video και κάνε ένα ψάξιμο στο google.
Επειδή είναι ζευγάρι δεν θα εξημερωθούν εύκολα και θα δεθούν πιο πολύ μεταξί τους παρά με εσένα αλλά αν καταφέρεις να τα ζευγαρώσεις μπορείς να πάρεις ένα νεοσσό και να τον μεγαλώσεις εσύ οπότε το μικρό θα εξημερωθεί πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## vas

Στέλιο προς Θεού... δε σε μαλώνω που άκουσες τον πετσοπα,απλά σου λέω πως υπάρχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες να σου είπε ψέματα...προφανώς και πρέπει να ρωτάμε,σήμερα ρώτησα για ένα κοκατίλ,όχι επειδή ήθελα να το αγοράσω,έτσι απο απορία...4 μηνών μου είπε...σιγά μην ήταν τόσο,το βλέπω απο τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού σε αυτό το πετ,αμφιβάλλω αν οι ίδιοι ξέρουν πόσο είναι.

----------


## Niva2gr

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι στην πλειοψηφία των πετ σοπ δίνουν λάθος πληροφορίες. Γι' αυτό όμως υπάρχει και το ίντερνετ! Εδώ Στέλιο μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να το ψάξουμε το θέμα, ιδιαίτερα με τη βοήθεια των μελών που έχουν red-rumped.

Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες διάβασε εδώ:

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=28

----------


## Στελλακης

Σ ευχαριστω μαρια!!!να τα λοιπον τα red rum(τα καταφερα) δειτε τα αγριμακια μου!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Όμορφα πουλιά,
Τα δικά σου είναι η άγρια μορφη του red rump parakeet, τα δικά μου στην παρακάτω φώτο είναι η ίδια ράτσα με επιλεκτικές αναπαραγωγές για απόκτηση καινούργιων χρωμάτων.
Ίσως αν ζευγαρώσουν να μου βγάλουν και κάποιο πουλάκι με τα δικά σου χρώματα. Χθές είδα και ένα άρσενικό κατακίτρινο με κόκκινη πλάτη σε ένα pet shop στο Ηράκλειο ήταν πολύ όμορφο και αυτό.

Το πρώτο red rump που είχα αποκτήσει πριν 15 χρόνια είχε τα χρώματα του δικού σου και για παρέα του είχα αγοράσει ένα λουτίνο θηλυκό κοκατίλ γιατί δεν έβρισκα θηλυκό της ράτσας του για όσο καιρό το είχα.
Είχε δεθεί με το κοκατίλ και ταιζε και φρόντιζε το ένα το άλλο συνέχεια, είχαν ζευγαρώσει και είχαν κάνει και αυγά αλλά επειδή είναι διαφορετικό είδος δεν είχαν αποτελέσματα.

Είναι πολύ όμορφα πουλιά και καλοί γονείς και μεγαλώνουν εύκολα τα μικρά τους.
Θα σου πρότεινα στο μέλλον να επιχειρήσεις να τα ζευγαρώσεις γιατί είναι όμορφα πουλιά και είναι κρίμα που δεν τα βρίσκεις τόσο εύκολα σαν τα κοκατίλ στα pet shop.

----------


## Στελλακης

πραγματι αντρεα αγρια πουλια,πολυ ομορφο και το δικο σου ομως!μακαρι τα δικα μου να βγαλουν ενα σαν το δικο σου!εχεις δικιο οσον αφορα την ευρεση τετοιων πουλιων σε πετσοπ,να φανταστεις ολοκληρη λαρισα με καμια δεκαρια πετσοπ και εχει μονο ενας,αυτος που τα πηρα.
επειδη δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια αναπαρωγωγης αν θελεις κατατοπισε με στο τι πρεπει να κανω εγω απο την μερια μου,το μονο που εχω βαλει στο κλουβι ειναι μια ξυλινη φωλια.

----------


## andreascrete

> πραγματι αντρεα αγρια πουλια,πολυ ομορφο και το δικο σου ομως!μακαρι τα δικα μου να βγαλουν ενα σαν το δικο σου!εχεις δικιο οσον αφορα την ευρεση τετοιων πουλιων σε πετσοπ,να φανταστεις ολοκληρη λαρισα με καμια δεκαρια πετσοπ και εχει μονο ενας,αυτος που τα πηρα.
> επειδη δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια αναπαρωγωγης αν θελεις κατατοπισε με στο τι πρεπει να κανω εγω απο την μερια μου,το μονο που εχω βαλει στο κλουβι ειναι μια ξυλινη φωλια.


Τα πουλια σου είναι σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση αν κρίνω απο την photo σου και δεν πρέπει να είναι και μεγάλα στην ηλικία.

Καλύτερα να τους βάλεις φωλιά απο τον Απρίλιο και μετά καθότι με το κρύο   μπορεί το θηλυκό να μην μπορεί να βγάλει το αυγό "egg binding", αν τα βγάζεις στο μπαλκόνι φρόντισε να μην τα χτυπάει κρύο ρεύμα αέρα γιατί είναι κάπως ευαίσθητα.
Το μείγμα τροφής του πρέπει να αποτελείται πιο πολύ απο παπαγαλίνη και κεχρί και μείγμα για κοκατίλ όπως μικρούς ηλιόσπορους.
Θέλουν προσοχή με τους ηλιόσπορους γιατί τους προτιμάνε και έχουν την τάση αν δεν έχουν μεγάλο κλουβί να παχαίνουν εύκολα, και πολύ παχιά πουλιά δεν ζευγαρώνουν.
Θα ζευγαρώσουν πιο εύκολα σε μεγάλο εξωτερικό κλουβί με διαστάσεις τουλάχιστον ένα μέτρο ύψος χ 1,50 μάκρος επι μισό η ένα μέτρο φάρδος το λιγότερο.
Στην φωλιά βάλε μια μικρή στρώση απο ροκανίδι και η μάνα θα μαζέψει και αυτή ροκανίδι,φλοιο απο κλαδιά η κομμάτια εφημερίδας που θα σκίσει για να στρώσει την φωλιά.
Η φωλιά τους θα πρέπει να έχει το μέγεθος φωλιάς κοκατίλ.

Η μάνα όταν κάνει τα αυγά σπάνια βγαίνει έξω και ταιζεται απο το αρσενικό, θα κλωσάει περίπου 20 μέρες και όταν τα μικρά βγάλουν φτερά και αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους τότε τα χωρίζουμε αλλιώς ο πατέρας θα τα σκοτώσει.

Τρώνε ποικιλία φρούτων και λαχανικών και όταν πλησιάζει η άνοιξη μπορείς να τουσ ξαναβάλεις την φωλιά,επίσης βάζε τους να κάνουν μπανιο μια φορά την βδομάδα μια μέρα που δεν θα κάνει πολυ κρύο σε περίπτωση που τα έχεις έξω.

Αν ΄έχεις άλλη απορία ρώτα με και θα σου πώ.  :winky:

----------


## Στελλακης

αντρεα με καλυψες 100% να εισαι καλα! "fullyhappy"

----------

